# The Fall Of The Essex Boys



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks promising..


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

LeadFarmer said:


> Looks promising..


Another film about the Rettendon murders, I think Bonded by blood is the best iv seen, it will be interesting to see the take on it but I'm not hopeful tbh


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

I loved rise of the foot soldiers .but how many movies can one make about one event


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

boyasaka said:


> I loved rise of the foot soldiers .but how many movies can one make about one event


Agreed, and in such a short space of time


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I've just saw st George's day and wasn't impressed. It showed the trailer for this film. But I don't think it will be as good ' rise of the foot soldiers '


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Excellent! I do like these films surrounding the Rettenden Murders, but will the truth ever come out???


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

minimadgriff said:


> Excellent! I do like these films surrounding the Rettenden Murders, but will the truth ever come out???


It already has, two people are serving time for the Rettendon murders


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

def rise of the foot soldiers the best of the bunch so far...will watch this one though...:thumb:


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

There's always a lot of conspiracy theories surrounding the case cos of the Leah betts link, and even if the right people were behind bars it's whether people choose to believe it or not. I like all the Essex/****ney gangster films, even the Danny dyer ones!


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Willows-dad said:


> I like all the Essex/****ney gangster films, even the Danny dyer ones!


The Business being the business....


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

WashMitt said:


> It already has, two people are serving time for the Rettendon murders


I probably should have worded my original post better. Does anyone know (other than the people there) that is what really happened?

The only witness was hardly reliable from reports I have read?

The whole thing intrigues me


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah footsoldier's the closest to what really happened.. definetley the best out of the lot..i didn't think much of the sean bean one though.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

minimadgriff said:


> How does anyone know that is the truth though.........


We know as much as we can about any crime, that the evidence points to the people behind bars being guilty, as they were convicted by a group of our peers


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Another one , Really 

How many times can the same story be told ?

I will however go and see it


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Yeah footsoldier's the closest to what really happened.. definetley the best out of the lot..i didn't think much of the sean bean one though.


I did used to think the Sean Bean one was pretty good until the other two came out. I still like it but the newer ones are better.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

boyasaka said:


> I loved rise of the foot soldiers .but how many movies can one make about one event


Carlton leach is one funny guy


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

^^^his book is pretty good...:thumb:


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

+1 Cass pennants autobiography is another good one of the same ilk. My kind of books.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Willows-dad said:


> +1 Cass pennants autobiography is another good one of the same ilk. My kind of books.


have to check that one out...:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

sfstu said:


> ^^^his book is pretty good...:thumb:


He was down peterborough going to a show for his film, Him and and a few lads came in where I worked at the time we had a chat and I asked him a few questions about his film Like?

Did you really take an axe to the head  Yep saw the scar to prove it :doublesho

Have you really nailed some one to the floor  he doesnt answer just grins   :doublesho Oh ****

He looked at some clothes and I offered him a drink to which he asked if we had any herbal tea :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

a[bQUOTE=Willows-dad;3903677]+1 Cass pennants autobiography is another good one of the same ilk. My kind of books.[/QUOTE]

Yeah me an all..Have a gander at some of Dave Courtney's books "Stop the Ride I wanna get off" etc they're quality proper funny as well. I've read cass's book it's good i agree. There's another book all about the ICF can't remember what it's called now best i've read though


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

minimadgriff said:


> I did used to think the Sean Bean one was pretty good until the other two came out. I still like it but the newer ones are better.


I know what your saying, it's just his accent was a bit pony lol.Good to see some of the old skool locations though,Southend etc


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

a[bQUOTE=Willows-dad;3903677]+1 Cass pennants autobiography is another good one of the same ilk. My kind of books.[/quote]



Dj.X-Ray said:


> Yeah me an all..Have a gander at some of Dave Courtney's books "Stop the Ride I wanna get off" etc they're quality proper funny as well. I've read cass's book it's good i agree. There's another book all about the ICF can't remember what it's called now best i've read though


just ordered "Cass" and "congratulations, you've just met the ICF"...:thumb:
got/read dave courtneys books, best of all the hard man books without a doubt tho is the guvnor-lenny maclean...


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

The guvnor was the book that got me into that genre, along with one I borrowed from my grandad called king of the gypsies. Freddie foremans is another good one, surprising what they used to get up to in the olden days. Should probably start another thread "gangster book club".


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Not another re-make.
I am intrigued by what actually happened. Haven't the two in prison always protested there innocence. Will we ever know the the truth of the events that lead to that fatal shootings. 
Rise of the foot soldier and bonded by blood are both really good films. Makes the Sean bean one look a bit lame.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

british gangster book thread....
prison book thread....
hardman/fighting book thread... got books on all those....:thumb:

if the book your grandad gave you is about Bartley Gorman-king of the gypsies-i've got it and yep, its one of the best of that ilk...:thumb:


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Andyb0127 said:


> Rise of the foot soldier and bonded by blood are both really good films. Makes the Sean bean one look a bit lame.


wasn't too keen on bonded by blood but thought sean bean one just cack...:lol:


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

sfstu said:


> british gangster book thread....
> prison book thread....
> hardman/fighting book thread... got books on all those....:thumb:
> 
> if the book your grandad gave you is about Bartley Gorman-king of the gypsies-i've got it and yep, its one of the best of that ilk...:thumb:


That's the one, brilliant book. There was talk of a movie of his life. Another good one is street warrior, about a welsh man called Malcolm price.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

sfstu said:


> a[bQUOTE=Willows-dad;3903677]+1 Cass pennants autobiography is another good one of the same ilk. My kind of books.


just ordered "Cass" and "congratulations, you've just met the ICF"...:thumb:
got/read dave courtneys books, best of all the hard man books without a doubt tho is the guvnor-lenny maclean...[/QUOTE]

Yep that's it the congratulations book is the one i think cass wrote that an all.I agree lenny was the man


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I rarely read tbh but read the guvnor in about 3 nights


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Andyb0127 said:


> Not another re-make.
> I am intrigued by what actually happened. Haven't the two in prison always protested there innocence. Will we ever know the the truth of the events that lead to that fatal shootings.
> Rise of the foot soldier and bonded by blood are both really good films. Makes the Sean bean one look a bit lame.


 Darren Nicholls gave evidence in the trial that he had driven Steele and Whomes to a rendezvous with the murdered men and drove them away afterwards, but had not known of any plan to kill them.
Unknown to the defence at the time, Mr Nicholls, then under police protection, had entered into a contract with a journalist to collaborate on a book about the case to be published after the trial. Darren was only a police informer. Super grass and compulsive. lier and most people who knew Darren ,could not believe his evidence was major part of convicting Jack and Michael


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I find strange that they didn't have him disposed off. I know he in protection thought but I'm sure they have contacts


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

I have read every book and thousands of articles on net about this case as found it truly intriguing. The following link is fantastic site dedicated to the whole event. But photo pages 5 to 10 contain some very disturbing photos of the murder victims when found and also autopsy photos .interesting but not for the faint hearted. Can also hear the voice mail messages found on the murdered guys sinner when frantic friends and family's heard about 3 men been found dead. 
http://www.bernardomahoney.com/rrmurders/photos/cpho2/page05.shtml


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

slineclean said:


> I find strange that they didn't have him disposed off. I know he in protection thought but I'm sure they have contacts


I think I read he has actually had to have his identity changed a couple of times due to mouthing off about who he is.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

boyasaka said:


> I have read every book and thousands of articles on net about this case as found it truly intriguing. The following link is fantastic site dedicated to the whole event. But photo pages 5 to 10 contain some very disturbing photos of the murder victims when found and also autopsy photos .interesting but not for the faint hearted. Can also hear the voice mail messages found on the murdered guys sinner when frantic friends and family's heard about 3 men been found dead.
> http://www.bernardomahoney.com/rrmurders/photos/cpho2/page05.shtml


Wow that like isn't for the faint hearted bloody hell


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

boyasaka said:


> I have read every book and thousands of articles on net about this case as found it truly intriguing. The following link is fantastic site dedicated to the whole event. But photo pages 5 to 10 contain some very disturbing photos of the murder victims when found and also autopsy photos .interesting but not for the faint hearted. Can also hear the voice mail messages found on the murdered guys sinner when frantic friends and family's heard about 3 men been found dead.
> http://www.bernardomahoney.com/rrmurders/photos/cpho2/page05.shtml


I showed my Mum this years ago and her first reply was and I quote



> Is that what a dead willy looks like?


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll have to watch this, always been fascinated by these murders as I used to live near where it happened.


----------



## Marty_P (Apr 23, 2013)

Liked the new film, but to be honest if you've seen one about this you've seen them all!


----------

